# [emerge]Ne boot plus...(resolu)

## kangal

Bonjour a tous,

Je me pose une petite question, je viens pour la premiere fois en deux mois de faire un emerge -uD world.

Apres 12 heure de download/compilations, j'ai finalement mis a jours les 160 paquets que j'avais de retard.

Je fais donc un etc-update, et la, bien evidement il me propose pour chacun des paquets d'ecraser le fichier existant. Moi, bien heureux d'avoir une gentoo a jour, je lui dit d'y aller allegrement...

Une fois cela fait, je reboot ma gentoo qui.... ne boot plus!!!!

Je precise que je suis a l'etranger et que je fais ca donc en ssh, je ne sais donc pas ce qui peut bien poser probleme, mais vu que j'ai un bakup de mon ancien /etc, je pense regler rapidement le probleme a mon retour...

Ma question est alors la suivante: Quel est l'objectif d'un emerge -uD world si au final, ca peut corrompre le systeme??? Je veux dire, y a plein de paquets que je ne connait pas, et donc je dit  emerge d'ecraser sans probleme, mais manifestement j'ai tord!!Je reconnais que ca peut paraitre stupide d'ecraser des paquets qu'on ne connait pas mais bon, je fesais confiance a emerge, et je n'ai verifie que quelque fichiers comme mon fstab et autres (mais pas celui de lilo, qui a mon avis a peut etre ecrase ...)

Alors quels sont les choix qui s'offrent a moi?? Ne jamais mettre a jour??? Mettre a jour mais ne rien updater a pars ce que je connais un peu????

Bref, si quelqu'un pouvais m'eclairer sur les mises a jour via emerge world...

Merci de me soutenir dans ce moment de frustration:wink:

----------

## kopp

Il ne faut jamais utiliser l'option -3 ou -5 dans etc-update

il faut que tu les fasses 1 par 1, histoire de voir qu'est ce qu'il change, et choisir de remplacer uniquement ceux que tu n'as pas modifier

----------

## kangal

Ouai mais faire ca pour 160 paquets:oops: ...

Et on peut regarder la tete qu'on les nouveaux fichier avant d'ecraser??? C'est pas -5 pour ne rien faire et -3 pour ecraser???

Parce que c'est vrai que comparer les deux fichiers avant serait interessant...

----------

## kopp

Si tu les selectionnes 1 par 1, il te présente les differences

tu peux alors choisir de tout remplacer, de tout garder, ou alors de remplacer interactivement (i.e uniquement ce que tu veux)

le trucs c'est de faire 1 par 1 pour les fichiers que tu sais avoir modifié, ou dont tu n'es pas sûr

et ensuite tu peux utiliser -3 pour tout ceux que tu sais n'avoir pas modifié...

----------

## lmarcini

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Ouai mais faire ca pour 160 paquets:oops: ..

 

Tu viens de passer de 2004.0 à 2005.0 ?  :Wink:  Blague à part, sur ce très grand nombre, il doit y avoir beaucoup de etc-update qui se font automatiquement donc dans les faits, tu devrais te retrouver avec une bonne centaine de fichiers à mettre à jour.

Sinon, je confirme, il vaut mieux faire la manip fichier par fichier... Avec de l'habitude, ça va vite. Personnellement, je mets à jour systématiquement les scripts et je regarde à deux fois avant de mettre à jour les fichiers de config.

----------

## kangal

Bon, ce que j'ai fais c'est que j'ai recuperer mon backup. et donc mon ancien etc... je suppose ke je suis donc bon pour tout reemerger....

mais bon, on ne m'y reprendra pas!!!!

Merci a vous de votre soutien dans ce moment difficile8)

----------

## kopp

Euh, tu aurais pu simplement essayer de trouver les fichiers qui bloquaient le boot, et les remplacer par ceux de ton back up, plutot que tout remplacer

et sinon, ne réemerge que ce qui ne fonctionne pas

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Bonjour,

Ayant eu les même souçis que toi, je te conseille d'utiliser dispatch-conf qui remplace etc-update et qui fait une sauvegarde des fichiers que tu écrase comme ça, si tu écrase un fichier par mégarde (très probable sur 160 fichiers) tu peux le restaurer.

Il suffit de faire un :

```
emerge dispatch-conf
```

 et lorsque tu le lances la première fois il te demande de créé un repertoire dispatch je crois dans /etc

Et, un petit conseil au passage, si tu veux eviter les mises à jour avec pleins de fichiers à reconfigurer, fais des mises à jour régulièrement.

----------

## kangal

Bon, finalement rien de marche... J'ai cru que c'etait bon parce que j'ai fait quelqu'un se logger a paris en root, et tout a coup , sans raison. j'ai pu me logger en ssh, et g donc remplacer etc par mon backup, g rebooter la machine apres ca...Et maintenant, la personne a paris me dit qu'elle arrive a se logger sous enlightement, mais que quand elle lance un term rien ne ce passe, pareil pour firefox, amsn marche mais il n'y a pas de connection...Je lui ait fait faire un sshd start, ca n'as rien fait, je lui ait ensuite fait faire un ping www.google.fr et ca na pas trouver (en mode console bien sur vu que les term ne marche plus)... Je suis un peu frustrer par tout ca....Si quelqun a un idee de ce qui a pu ce passer.... :Evil or Very Mad: 

merci a vous

Edit: J'ai demande a la dite personne de faire un /sbin/ifconfig, et je n'ai meme plus de eth0... Qu'est ce qui a bien pu se passer:(

----------

## boozo

'alute

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Et, un petit conseil au passage, si tu veux eviter les mises à jour avec pleins de fichiers à reconfigurer, fais des mises à jour régulièrement.
> 
> 

  +1.10e4. De surcroit c'est la base de gentoo qd m^ et surtout dans sa philosophie de maintenir un système au top de sa forme et secure par des mise a jours permanente  :Wink: 

sinon dans le genre GUI tu as aussi cfg-update pour finir je pense que l'on peut dire que tout ce qui touche à /etc lors d'un etc-udate est potentiellement capable de flinguer qqch donc prudence voire (deux précautions valent mieux qu'une ... enfin dans ce cas là je précise pour les esprits tordus car y'en a une qu'on me sert souvent) backup de /etc au cas ou  :Wink: 

PS : @ kangal cette fois tu  :Arrow:  [] ...vraiment...  :Mr. Green: 

PS 2: bravo pour le bkp /etc  :Very Happy:   Je penche pour le baselayout... y'a des pb depuis qqes temps. Je repasserais par dessus pour voir en faisant gaffe cette fois

enfin pour le reste de tes packages tu as les logs d'emerge qui peuvent t'aider pour remonter la piste

----------

## kangal

ok pour le baselayout, mais je peux plus me ssh!! Comment ca ce fais que toute ma gentoo soit partie en vrille alors que j'ai remi etc a l'identique comme avant mon emerge... :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Comment ca ce fais que toute ma gentoo soit partie en vrille alors que j'ai remi etc a l'identique comme avant mon emerge...

  ben t'as 160 packages mis a jours dont probablement le baselayout qui merde alors y'a des chances pour que les scripts d'init (réseau/ssh) soit à plat aussi  :Confused: 

une idée comme çà... LiveCD en local à paris --> réseau + ssh --> ssh -p 22 kangal@ip ? après tu vois par toi même  :Question: 

----------

## kangal

J'ai donc aucun moyen de resoudre ma boulette avant de rentrer a Paris??Et encore, a mon avis je vais bien galerer:(

----------

## boozo

heu excuse moi mais j'avais cru comprendre d'après *Quote:*   

>  J'ai cru que c'etait bon parce que j'ai fait quelqu'un se logger a paris

  que c'était en local et non par ssh également  :Embarassed: 

dsl... donc le coups du LiveCD c'est rappé aussi hein ?

----------

## spider312

Les fichiers de conf changent avec les versions des logiciels, en particulier le baselayout, immagine, tu as un baselayout X, avec des fichiers de conf x, tu mets à jour avec baselayout Y, puis tu etc-update pour mettre la conf y, ça foire, tu restores les fichiers de conf x, tu te retrouves avec baselayout Y, qui est fait pour accepter des fichiers de conf y, mais tu as des fichiers de conf x, forcément, ça foire ... c'est là tout l'interet du etc-update, 

Je pense même que ce n'est pas ton SSH qui foire, mais simplement ton réseau, puisque le réseau (contrairement à SSH) est géré par baselayout, et que la conf change beaucoup entre 2 versions, même desfois simplement les noms des fichiers de conf

Au passage, mettre à jour Baselayout à distance, ce n'est pas une bonne idée, puisqu'il s'agit de tous les scripts bas niveau de ta machine, si ça foire, il faut une intervention physique  :Confused: 

----------

## kangal

Ouai pour le live CD c'est rappe aussi... :Sad: 

spider312: J'ai retenu la lecon, ca c'est certain, on ne m'y reprendra plus...

En admettant que je n'ai aucun moyen de recuperer ma gentoo avec mon retour a paris, Est ce que j'aurais un moyen de la reparer facilement en rentrant?? 

le live cd suffira a tout reinitialiser sans avoir a tout reinstaller??

----------

## spider312

 *kangal wrote:*   

> le live cd suffira a tout reinitialiser sans avoir a tout reinstaller??

 Oui, tu chrootes comme à l'installation, et tu auras ta gentoo, tu pourras faire ce que tu veux, etc-update, réemerger baselayout, etc ... enfin il faudra commencer par essayer de booter dessus pour voir à quel niveau se situe l'erreur, s'il n'y a qu'une erreur réseau, ce sera simple à régler, ce ne sera que de la conf et ton système booteras quand même, sans toutes les fonctionalités d'avant, mais tant que tu as un prompt, rien n'est perdu  :Wink: 

----------

## kangal

Bon, j'ai dit a la personne a paris de faire un dhcpcd eth1 et ca a marcher, je peux donc re-emerger...

Je voudrais vraiment eviter de refaire des boulettes,c'est pourquoi je me permet d'insister...

Vous me conseiller de faire donc juste un emerge baselayout???

Manifestement, le pc de dhcp plus au boot, je sais pas trop d'ou ca peut venir... :Sad: 

Pour l'instant j'emerge cfg-update parce que manifestement je vais en avoir besoin. Apres je pense remettre mon backup de /etc de avant mon emerge world, puis ensuite emerger baselayout, puis refaire un emerfe -uD world, puis finir avec un cfg-update...Vous pensez que ca suffira a resoudre mes problemes?

merci de votre aide

edit: en plus j'ai ce probleme:

root:~ >> cfg-update --fix

Portage Log not found...

Enable PORT_LOGDIR in /etc/make.conf

Recommended: PORT_LOGDIR=/var/log/portage

Make sure the directory exists!

Je n'avais pas de /var/log/portage, je l'ai creer mais ca n'a rien changer! :Sad: 

----------

## boozo

tu as bien mis 

```
PORT_LOGDIR="/var/log/portage"
```

 dans le make.conf ?

[Edit] pour ta question de dhcp tu es un peu à l'origine de la réponse je pense  :Wink: 

----------

## kangal

En fait comme d'habitude j'ai fais mon deumeurer...J'ai d'abord creer le repertoire portage au bon endroit...J'ai ensuite vu que ca me changeait rien donc je l'enleve, j'ai ensuite mis la ligne dans mon make.conf, ca ne marchait pas, et je viens seulement de faire les 2 en meme temps:wink:  je re-re-re-sors?? :Very Happy: 

Et la il me dit:

No (protected) directories found...

Je sais pas trop si c'est normal...

Et  a pars ca, tu es d'accord avec la procedure que j'ai ecrit au dessus afin de recuperer ma gentoo??

Edit: Pour le DHCP je sais bien, mais je peux te montrer mon fichier net, tu verras que ca devrait marcher8O  Peut etre que ce n'etait qu'un bug, je reessayerait:)

----------

## boozo

 *kangal wrote:*   

>  et je viens seulement de faire les 2 en meme temps:wink: je re-re-re-sors??

   :Laughing:   a force tu deviendrais presque attachant toi  :Razz: 

sinon regarde bien, tu as de la redondance dans ton algo de rattrapage  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> remettre mon backup de /etc de avant mon emerge world, puis ensuite emerger baselayout, puis refaire un emerfe -uD world, puis finir avec un cfg-update...

  frappe toi le baselayout d'abord comme spider312 te l'as conseillé également et regarde... ensuite tu feras le world rien ne presse maintenant  :Wink: 

Edit :  *Quote:*   

> No (protected) directories found...

  je ne sais pas trop j'utilise classiquement etc-update  :Confused:   il lui faut un .keep peut-être ou un pb de droit...sais-pas trop regarde sur le forum  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

Bah y'a une stratégie plus que simple avec etc-update, tu repère dans la liste tous ceux que tu as déjà touchés, tu vérifies que l'update n'est pas critique, tu le refuse. Quand y'a plus de nom parlant dans la liste, un joyeux -5 et rules....

après c'est sur que si tu rebootes une machine en ssh (d'ailleurs ça sert à rien!!! si t'as pas changé le kernel tu fais init 1 puis init 5) et que tu viens d'upgrader la baselayout, faut s'informer plutot 2 fois qu'une avant de se lancer.

----------

## kangal

Cfg update n'est pas sense: remplacer les fichiers jamais mofidier et ne pas toucher au autres et point barre???

Parce que la a chaque fois il me fait comparer les deux fichiers en ouvrant une fenetre x (en ssh bonjour le lague) et me demande lequel je veux garder...CE qui revient au meme que etc-update au final...

----------

## kernelsensei

nan, cfg-update propose aussi un diff, mais moi je l'ai en CLI, desactive le diff graphique avec cfg-update -c (pour reconfigurer cfg-update)

----------

## spider312

euh ... tu t'embales là, fais un etc-update et revoie la configuration de tout ce qui est dans /etc/conf.d et reboot, ça devrait amplement suffire, et surtout NE RESTORE PAS UN /etc FAIT AVEC UNE AUTRE VERSION DE BASELAYOUT !!! une fois ne t'as pas suffi ?

----------

## kangal

Nan j'ai pas fais ca...

La j'ai tout remis a jour en faisant un peu attention a ce que je faisais. 

J'ai ensuite redemarrer mon pc, et la  pour linstant je ne peux pas me ssh dessus, mais c peut etre simplement le dhcp qui ne se fait pas, donc pour l'instant j'attend que la personne a paris me dise quel tete ca a... :Confused: 

----------

## marvin rouge

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Ayant eu les même souçis que toi, je te conseille d'utiliser dispatch-conf qui remplace etc-update et qui fait une sauvegarde des fichiers que tu écrase comme ça, si tu écrase un fichier par mégarde (très probable sur 160 fichiers) tu peux le restaurer.

 

je me permets de mettre mon grain de sel: il y a eu des bugs avec dispatch-conf (exemple et d'après le dernier commentaire, il est pas forcément bien résolu). Donc je conseillerai plutôt etc-update, basique et par défaut. En sachant que -3 c'est mal, et -5 c'est très mal. Sauf si on est sûr de soit, mais après faut pas pleurer. 

Une manière à la fois sure et rapide, c'est la stratégie exposée par Enlight: *Quote:*   

> tu repère dans la liste tous ceux que tu as déjà touchés, tu vérifies que l'update n'est pas critique, tu le refuse. Quand y'a plus de nom parlant dans la liste, un joyeux -5 et rules.... 

 

0.02cts

----------

## kangal

Pourquoi faire un -5 si c'est encore plus mal qu'un -3???

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Pourquoi faire un -5 si c'est encore plus mal qu'un -3???

 parce que à ce moment là, tu sais ce que tu fais:

- tu commences par faire un par un tous ceux que tu as déjà modifiés (genre le fstab que tu gardes, les fichiers dans /etc/conf.d/, le /etc/X11/xorg.conf ...)

- tu regardes ceux dont tu n'es pas sûr

- tu vérifies une dernière fois que le reste tu peux les modifier les yeux fermés (genre les scripts dans /etc/init.d/) - à ce moment, il ne doit rien rester de fichiers de conf que tu as modifié toi même

- tu lances le -5

----------

## Starch

Y'a quelques jours j'ai aussi mis à jour... Ouf, 360 Mégots de paquets à télécharger... etc-update ? 72 fichiers !

Macareou (juron du patois de chez moi) me dis-je !

En remplissant le CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK avec quelques valeurs qui vont bien, ne serait-ce que /etc/init.d (je n'y touche jamais) /etc/X11/xdm /etc/X11/app-defaults, enfin tous ces répertoires dans lesquels on ne touche jamais rien, je descends à 19 (beaucoup plus facile du coup). Et dans les 19, y'avait tous les rc machins... (keymaps, hostname, ...)

----------

## kangal

Bon, le resultat est mitige...MA gentoo marche, mais j'ai des probleme en user...Quand je me ssh en root, tout vas bien, par contre, quand je me ssh en user voila le message d'accueil:

Could not chdir to home directory /home/kangal: No such file or directory

/usr/bin/xauth:  error in locking authority file /home/kangal/.Xauthority

Alors evidement ca me fais moyennement rire puisque toutes mes donnes sont sur /home, je vais donc dans /etc

la je vois que aucune de mes partitions n'est monter...Je peux monter la partitions "200gigas" sans probleme, par contre quand je montre /home il me dit:

mount: can't find /mnt/home in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab

Pourtant voici mon fstab:

root:~ >> cat /etc/fstab

# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>                  <mountpoint>    <type>          <opts>                  <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/hda2       /boot   reiserfs        defaults,noatime        1 2

/dev/hda3       none    swap    sw      0 0

/dev/hda4       /       reiserfs        notail,noatime  0 1

/dev/hdb1       /mnt/200gigas   reiserfs        noatime,user,notail,exec,rw     0 0

/dev/hda1       /home   reiserfs        defaults,noatime        1 1

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0      /mnt/cdrom      iso9660         noauto,ro               0 0

/dev/fd0                /mnt/floppy     auto            noauto                  0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none                    /proc           proc            defaults                0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none                    /dev/shm        tmpfs           defaults                0 0

Donc je sais pas pourquoi il refuse de monter mes partitions en bootant:(

----------

## marvin rouge

 *kangal wrote:*   

> Alors evidement ca me fais moyennement rire puisque toutes mes donnes sont sur /home, je vais donc dans /etc
> 
> la je vois que aucune de mes partitions n'est monter...Je peux monter la partitions "200gigas" sans probleme, par contre quand je montre /home il me dit:
> 
> mount: can't find /mnt/home in /etc/fstab or /etc/mtab
> ...

  c'est /mnt/home ou /home ?

----------

## kangal

Ben c'est mnt/home, effectivement si je met ce fstab ca marche:

/dev/hda1       /mnt/home       reiserfs        defaults,noatime        1 1 

 mais le chroot ne marche pas, j'ai toujours le meme message d'erreur...Avant ca marchais tres bien...

Je ne comprend pas pouquoi il ne veut plus faire le chroot....

edit: C'est super bizare, j'ai fait: mount /dev/hda1 et ca a marcher...

Alors la si quelqu'un comprend pourquoi8O

edit 2:

Bon, ben j'ai demonter /home, ca a marcher, ensuite je me suis mis a la racine, jai monter /home et ca a marcher....Donc faut croire que le probleme c'est resolu tout seul...

----------

## kangal

Bon, a pars le petit bug du fstab, tout remarche niquel

Je suis super content, merci beaucoup a vous tous!!![/i]

----------

